# Ten Muscle Building and Fat Burning Tips



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Hugo Rivera is a lifetime natural bodybuilder, multi certified personal trainer, industry consultant and fitness expert who not only knows training and nutrition theory, but also applies it on a daily basis as evidenced by the fact that he’s always in shape and by his awards and high placings at numerous national level bodybuilding competitions. [...]

*Read More...*


----------

